# What made YOU fall in love w/the Glock?



## duchamp6 (Jan 29, 2011)

My dad watched a show on tv about the glock this year and they actually buried a loaded glock in the mud and left it for 30 days....when they came back and dug it up, it still fired w/no problems....I think also on that episode, they dropped a loaded glock from like 10,000ft(loaded) and it didn't go off...anyways, just looking for your thoughts.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

My love affair is still with hard cold steel and wood furniture, even though the Glock is impressive.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

I read somewhere, I forget where, that before the military adopted the glock they did some test like the ones mentioned above. They apparently left one on the road in the desert for an extended period of time (30 days I think) and came back and it shot with no problems. They did the same kind of testing in the snow as well. 
I don't know if this is 100% accurate, but its what I read. It made for a good story anyway!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Very interesting: 
http://www.theprepared.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=90

http://membres.multimania.fr/shooter/glock/glock4.html


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

My ole man was a Glock armor when I was younger, then he bought me my 1st Glock as a graduation present from the academy....been carrying 1 since 94. I personally like the feel, trigger pull, reliability, and ease of takedown. 

I broke the spring rod in my 27 by dropping it on the ground. It still operated fine but cosmetically it bothered me. I sent an email to Glock and they sent me a new 1 FREE!!!


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

I have heard all about the torture testing but I never fell in love with them. I was always a metal frame guy. I bought my first Glock (G29) a couple months ago as my new carry gun. I can't say I am in love but I do like it and plan on buying a few more.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*First.......*

........don't listen to Frank. He's a Hi-Point kinda guy. 

I was a very small part of the tests when the military was looking for something to replace the 1911's. 

I was invited to Crane,Ind. which at the time was a Navel Weapons Test Facility and the armory for most military small arms. There were 8 of us seated at a long narrow table. The Glock guy was introduced and he walked up to the table with 8 Glock 17's in a wooden box. He talked us thru the complete disassembly process.(not simply the barrel and spring/guide rod out of the slide,but COMPLETE) 

When we were through, he came down the table with the box and asked all of us to throw all our parts into that box. Then he took the box and violently shook it up. He then dumped all the parts back out on the table and talked us through the assembly process. After all the Glocks were reassembled we shot them to the tune of 500rds per weapon.

Try that with any other pistol. I was sold. Later when I heard that the military had picked Beretta,I was sick. Politics at it's best. 

Torture tests aside.....when is the last time that you heard of ANY Glock having ANY kinda problem if it had all OEM original Glock parts installed and was firing SAMMI spec ammo ?????????? --- SAWMAN:whistling:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Price, reliability, weight, reliability, accuracy (for what its intended for), reliability, capacity and, oh yeah, reliability! My G19 is at my side more than any other of my guns.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

For me it is the AK of Handguns.
there is no substitute for reliability.

there are more accurate rifles and hand guns than the AK and the Glock but none can match their reliability. 

watched a Video where they dropped handguns from a Helicopter onto pavement and the Glock was the only one that would still fire.
It did have the plastic rear sight brake off , but it functioned 100%


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

> Torture tests aside.....when is the last time that you heard of ANY Glock having ANY kinda problem if it had all OEM original Glock parts installed and was firing SAMMI spec ammo ?????????? --- SAWMAN


They had quite a few Kabooms with some 40s awhile back. Too much of the case head was unsupported. They denied it was the pistols and tried to blame the ammo for quite some time but many of the kabooms wee at police ranges with issued ammo. They eventually settled and fixed the problem.

They're extremely durable and reliable. They're also the ugliest pistol I've ever laid eyes on. I've owned several of them and even shot IPSC with one for a few years but eventually sold them all off and honestly don't miss them a bit.

But that's why we have so many choices.... I don't think you can go wrong with a Glock or many other pistols out there. It's just what you like.


----------



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I think I may be the only person who actually likes the look of the Glock. I perfer it over any other pistol, and I also like synthetic stocks on rifles.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I have several Glocks and they are great firearms -- but I can't say that I am "in love" with them. I like to carry IWB for daily CCW, and the Glock 29SF is just a tad too thick to be comfortable all day for me. With that said, I have an Occidental Leather holster for my G29SF and it utilizes some thick leather. A different holster may improve things.

A recent IWB holster that I've been using for my Detonics Combat Master is an Alessi Hideout. The design is different from other common IWB holsters -- in that it rides up higher and against your body nicely for comfort and ease of draw either standing or sitting in a car. Since I am traveling so much, I really appreciate that comfort and ease of the draw while behind the wheel of a vehicle.

I may have to breakdown and get a Hideout for the G29SF when the fun money account will allow.

In the woods and/or hunting, it is hard to beat my G20SF with 6" drop-in barrel and +2 magazine bases in a Serpa holster. 18 rounds of Double Tap 10mm 200gr Hard Cast Lead ammo should protect me from any 2 or 4-legged predators that I might encounter in the field. It can take the environment, rough treatment, and tendancy to get dirty -- and still go bang. That's good enough for me.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

kaferhaus said:


> They had quite a few Kabooms with some 40s awhile back. Too much of the case head was unsupported. They denied it was the pistols and tried to blame the ammo for quite some time but many of the kabooms wee at police ranges with issued ammo. They eventually settled and fixed the problem.
> 
> They're extremely durable and reliable. They're also the ugliest pistol I've ever laid eyes on. I've owned several of them and even shot IPSC with one for a few years but eventually sold them all off and honestly don't miss them a bit.
> 
> But that's why we have so many choices.... I don't think you can go wrong with a Glock or many other pistols out there. It's just what you like.


They were also firing before going to full battery which combined with the spacing issue caused a bigger kaboom.

I had a couple of glocks when I first got into auto pistols...once I found 1911's the glocks had no chance. Something about a 1911 just feels awesome. My current .45 is a kimber covert 2.


----------



## pilotpop (Oct 1, 2007)

*glocks*

In the last 35 years I have shot more f rounds than I can even start to count. between IPSC, a gun repair shop and teaching firearms classes for the last 20 plus years. I don't think I am in love with Glocks but I know that while shooting IPSC, it took many rounds to find which spring went with which round, and my several 45s went on and on from there. so when I started teaching and could hand a student that had never fired a gun in their life, and it shot anything that I loaded in it, and did it without any problems, I took note.. then when I could teach that same student to break one down and they could clean it and re-assemble it without problems, that was impressive. plus I can clean all of my glocks in about 1p minutes after a full day of teaching. that is NICE. Plus I connot start to count the number of rounds that have been shot through my G23 that I have been wearing and shooting for over 20 years..


----------



## Trophy05 (Nov 12, 2008)

AUtiger01 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I think I may be the only person who actually likes the look of the Glock. I perfer it over any other pistol, and I also like synthetic stocks on rifles.


You're not alone. Wouldn't have anything else.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

NEVER HAD A GLOCK:whistling:yet

shot one 4 times didn't see any magic in it 

plastic 

I'm more an XD type of guy :yes:

cant see were 10,000 feet would be any different then 500, 
speed should be the same on impact :shifty:

things can only fall so fast


----------



## theshizzle (Jan 3, 2009)

SAWMAN said:


> ........don't listen to Frank. He's a Hi-Point kinda guy.
> 
> I was a very small part of the tests when the military was looking for something to replace the 1911's.
> 
> ...


There were some politics involved, but there was no way the army was going to give striker guns to general enlisted. They had enough accidents with the 1911's. Glock was out before it was in. 

The Sig P-series was the one Beretta beat out. Either way, it was going to be DA/SA with decocker/safety. Had they picked Sig, we would probably be seeing a lot of P226/229 with slide mounted safeties (useless) that the Army would have required. Had Sig won, I wonder how they would do in the desert. Full length Steel slide rails on anodized aluminum is a recipe for frame wear without proper lubrication. The frames would probably be replaced regularly.

I have seen an unmodified G-22 fire out of battery and blow out the side. Factory ammo, about a year old.


----------

